# Oil tank gauge stuck - How to fix?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

tls1 said:


> I called back the oil company and they said it is common occurance. And that I shoudl remove the screws holding the gauge in place and pull it up and down (or something like that).
> 
> Any suggestions on how to make it work again?


Yup, just like they said. Remove the 4 screws that hold the clear cover in place, take the red indicator between your thumb and forefinger, and move it up and down a bit. Don't force it, but just wiggle it a little bit if you need to, and it should go back to where it should be.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! I'll try that!

Note that when I was tapping the plastic cover and giggling the tank, I did not that the needle was shaving left and right but not going up or down).

Is there a way to calibrate the gauge? It's was down to approx 1/2 tank of oil, but the gauge said 1/4.

Cheers!
Terry


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the Viagra Idea Myself. Or you could simply use a wooden dowel with marks etched into it.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think a wooden dowel would hurt :laughing:

better stick to viagra....


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like it must have been hanging up a bit beforehand. Free it up from the top, and see if that takes care of it. If not, loosen the base of the gauge with a pipe wrench or pair of adjustable pliers, unthread it, lift the whole gauge out, carefully so that you don't bend the rod, and clean it up. Could be just some gunk on it, or could be a hole in the float. Or could be the wrong gauge, unless you are sure that it did work right at some point. If necessary, your oil supplier should have new gauges, but Jagans suggestion works well too; just set an aluminum pie tin next to the tank, to stand the stick in, and no more hassles.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

So I removed the 4 screws and removed the plastic cover. Ouf stinky stuff! I was able to move the red needle up and down manually...although it seems as though it was moving through thick liquid (the oil). I even pulled it far out (about 2 feet) of the hole and put it back several times. But then no matter where I put it (eg: 1/4 or 1/2 or 3/4) it did not move just sat there and did not adjust to the correct position (4/4). 

Maybe it's gunked up. Do I keep pulling it complete out? A disk with 2 rods below come up. 

Tank is made in 1989. Not sure if ever the gauge was replaced.

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Unscrew entire gauge and install a new one.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

unscrew entire gauge that one has linkage and a float assy.. I think... have seen them get stuck worth a try to repair...if not replace it as bt suggest..ben sr


----------

